

Twitter clients distribution in real-time - danzajdband
http://twitter-clients.herokuapp.com/

======
pavel_lishin
Neat, but the frequent updates make it hard to read anything other than the
major apps.

~~~
clone1018
I think a pause button would be in order.

~~~
snprbob86
Other things that could help:

1) Group anything with less than 1 or 2ish percent into an "other" category

2) Show an alphabetized table below the pie chart.

3) Preserve label position when possible, only move the lines most of the
time.

4) Animate between samples

But really, better than all this, would be a scrolling, stacked line graph.

------
cheeaun
Nice work! I've created a very simple table presentation of it here:
<http://cheeaun.github.com/twitter-clients-chart/>

Repo: <https://github.com/cheeaun/twitter-clients-chart>

------
prezjordan
How did you get access to this data in real time?

~~~
sp332
It looks like your browser connects to the Twitter API.

~~~
xSwag
Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't Same origin policy block that?

Edit: looking through the javascript, it seems that it pretty much just
refreshes the page on a interval and the server gets the data from twitter

~~~
danzajdband
I'm using a library I made in node.js
(<https://github.com/danzajdband/Tuiter>) to retrieve the tweets server-side
via the Twitter Streaming API (<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/streaming-apis>).
Then I send the "Twitter client" to the client using Socket.IO. I'm refreshing
the chart, not the entire site, every 500 ms = 1/2 seconds to update the
chart.

I'm updating every 500ms and not every time I receive a tweet because of
performance issues.

Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
prezjordan
Very cool, I was unaware of the streaming API. Nice work!

------
pud
Surprised to see Ask.FM there. Didn't know it was so huge (and that their
Twitter integration was so huge).

------
asto
I'm amazed that twitter for blackberry has as many users as twitter for
android and iphone!

~~~
seiji
HN fads seldom match reality.

